# Question re vi's tally system



## b_elliott (Sep 28, 2020)

Can someone explain how the tally system works on vi's forum Member's Composition.

If I attach my composition as an mp3 file, I may get 20 views but the tally count on the mp3 file itself shows 5. 

Does it mean 5 people listened to the entire song, or even part of the song while 15 others passed?

Personally I am ok if even 4 people listen as that is double my normal listening audience. :D

An example below is a snippet of a theme I posted earlier on the vi forum. A tally would appear on the right side.

Just curious. Cheers, Bill


----------

